# Toy cottage revisit..Wales.



## Mikeymutt (Feb 19, 2016)

This was my second visit here.i went n the summer.but took rubex to see it.i was happy to go back.the weather was different.i went first in the summer Andy and erin get round in a t shirt.this time it was raining.there was mud everywhere and I kept slipping.at one point I almost done a little ballet dance.the place is one of the most unusual houses I have been too.toys and kids stuff scattered everywhere.you don't get that in houses much and gives it more of a strange feeling than normal


----------



## krela (Feb 19, 2016)

A little ballet dance, I can just imagine that and it proper made me laugh. I really like that first photo.


----------



## Mikeymutt (Feb 19, 2016)

Ha ha you should have seen it,I was stumbling everywhere..how I did not end up on my arse I don't know..


----------



## tazong (Feb 19, 2016)

Super duper pictures yet again - Have to say seeing the annual of jim will fix it with kids sitting around him sends shivers down my spine.


----------



## Vertigo Rod (Feb 19, 2016)

Truly outstanding photos of an intriguing house. Well done Mikey and keep up the ballet


----------



## Mikeymutt (Feb 19, 2016)

Vertigo Rod said:


> Truly outstanding photos of an intriguing house. Well done Mikey and keep up the ballet


I have never been supple so think I will quit the ballet..cheers rod ☺


----------



## smiler (Feb 19, 2016)

It's nice the magpies haven't bin in, Spirograph and the Operation game, I remember buying them for me kids Christmas presents, not sure who got the most fun out of em them or me, another goodun Mikey, Thanks


----------



## Mikeymutt (Feb 19, 2016)

smiler said:


> It's nice the magpies haven't bin in, Spirograph and the Operation game, I remember buying them for me kids Christmas presents, not sure who got the most fun out of em them or me, another goodun Mikey, Thanks


Thanks smiler..I remember operation well.I loved it.luckily this place is well out of the way.thank god


----------



## Jon6D (Feb 19, 2016)

Brilliant post and pics, can you take me next time


----------



## tazong (Feb 19, 2016)

Jon6D said:


> Brilliant post and pics, can you take me next time



I think places like these are are a niche but i think you have to be in a certain click to visit them and rightly so - to many places get posted on there locations and the place get raped - trashed and robbed blind.
AS much as i would love to visit places like this - Sometimes its better you just get a insight to them but never actually go there.
When it appears for the masses - thats when the problems start and something wonderful is lost forever.
Give it time time and you will find little treasures like this - i think its always best to keep it under your hat just to protect it.
Just my thoughts and no offence meant.


----------



## Mikeymutt (Feb 20, 2016)

I am afraid I am in no click..luckily I have a few friends dotted all over the country who give me stuff.but to be fair I am forever out hunting .I do a ton of research too.if you see how many miles I have driven and how many roads I have drove down looking for stuff you would be shocked..and I have found more than my fair share of stuff.but I know what you are saying and where you are coming from.no offence taken ☺


----------



## Mikeymutt (Feb 20, 2016)

Oh and jon I would gladly take you here ☺


----------



## tazong (Feb 20, 2016)

Mikeymutt said:


> I am afraid I am in no click..luckily I have a few friends dotted all over the country who give me stuff.but to be fair I am forever out hunting for stuff.I dont just sit on my bum waiting for stuff.I do a ton of research too.if you see how many miles I have driven and how many roads I have drove down looking for stuff you would be shocked..and I have found more than my fair share of stuff.but I know what you are saying and where you are coming from.no offence taken ☺



When i said click i meant a certain ammount of people know about it and its probably best kept that way,the click part is where the friends of friends share info between themselves and for the part it is a click.Normally that info does not go outside that circle.
Its not a bad thing at all - i am not having a go its just a observation.
I am a firm believer that all good things come to those that wait.

Lastly mikey i the post was not pointed at you - it was towards jon but he is a good egg and i am sure he knows what i mean.
kindest regards


----------



## Mikeymutt (Feb 20, 2016)

I know you were not..I believe in give and take..I think more people know this house than you would think..luckily it's not near anything.towns or even villages so remains left alone..it's amazing how quick something gets destroyed when it gets out to the masses.seen it myself lots ☺


----------



## Jon6D (Feb 20, 2016)

Mikeymutt said:


> I am afraid I am in no click..luckily I have a few friends dotted all over the country who give me stuff.but to be fair I am forever out hunting .I do a ton of research too.if you see how many miles I have driven and how many roads I have drove down looking for stuff you would be shocked..and I have found more than my fair share of stuff.but I know what you are saying and where you are coming from.no offence taken ☺



I know where your coming from buddy, the amount of miles my self and Rod have done lately is mad, we agree to go to one location but find out selfs driving round hours later looking for more, We are heading West next weekend so hopefully find something new to share with you all


----------



## flyboys90 (Feb 20, 2016)

Amazing collection of toys!!Cracking shots..thank you.


----------



## Rubex (Feb 20, 2016)

Hahah I thought you were busting some Michael Jackson moves :laugh: this is one place I'll never forget. Thank you for taking me there, your photos from it are lovely


----------



## Mikeymutt (Feb 20, 2016)

Rubex said:


> Hahah I thought you were busting some Michael Jackson moves :laugh: this is one place I'll never forget. Thank you for taking me there, your photos from it are lovely



Oh yeah you saw me doing my little jig ☺ It really was a special place and you are most welcome.i know how much you wanted to see it


----------



## missypink (Feb 21, 2016)

I had to do a double take at photo number 7 cos to me it initially looked like there was a small child hiding under the TV!!


----------



## Mikeymutt (Feb 21, 2016)

missypink said:


> I had to do a double take at photo number 7 cos to me it initially looked like there was a small child hiding under the TV!!



No missypink I did not see anyone hiding.unless there was secretly and I missed it ☺


----------



## smiler (Feb 21, 2016)

Mikeymutt said:


> I am afraid I am in no click..luckily I have a few friends dotted all over the country who give me stuff.but to be fair I am forever out hunting .I do a ton of research too.if you see how many miles I have driven and how many roads I have drove down looking for stuff you would be shocked..and I have found more than my fair share of stuff.but I know what you are saying and where you are coming from.no offence taken ☺


Nah Mikey isn't a part on any click, he uses voodoo, I'd tell you about his witch but I've got this sudden stabbing feeling


----------



## Kate_rose (Feb 26, 2016)

Hi, I'm new to the forum, will be posting my photos very soon  I think I've seen this place before, I can't quite remember where though. I live in Mid Wales and have found a lot of derelict houses, I think a lot of them would have been farm workers cottages. You've really captured the atmosphere in the top photo!


----------

